# video of my hedgie eating a pinkie



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

In case anyone wanted to watch a hedgehog eat a pinkie for the first time, you can watch video of my hedgehog eating her first pinkie today. If you want to ignore my attempts to get her interested in eating the pinkie and go straight to the eating part, it starts at 2:05 minutes in.

It was bought frozen and I defrosted in warm water for 10 minutes.

<url> 



 </url>


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Grooooosssdlkafjlksdfj >_<

but I'm glad she enjoyed it!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

So I didn't really know what a pinkie was. 
So I looked it up on wikipedia. And saw the picture. *turns green*


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sorry but this video cracked me up!! :lol: I could not stop laughing at yalls convo.

She is adorable by the way! Glad she liked the pink!

And again lol at the convo, great video! Loved it! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I too found the video hilarious... Because of all your comments! :lol: 

I'm glad she didn't anoint with it like my Pete did... Yeah... :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've always been scared to feed pinkies to my gals,don't want them thinking a hoglet is what's for dinner. Your video was very educating and funny as heck.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

:lol: Thanks! Yeah, we were being kids about it.



susanaproenca said:


> I too found the video hilarious... Because of all your comments! :lol:
> 
> I'm glad she didn't anoint with it like my Pete did... Yeah... :?


Speaking of which, I actually had a dream/nightmare that she self-anointed with it, but the spit was neon green and all over her. Not realistic, but still disturbing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It SOUNDED gross. But looks like she enjoyed it - finally.
You guys were too funny. _ Wanted to both watch & close my eyes. Like those tv show about people trying to ride their skateboard down a flight of cement stairs & you just know it's going to end badly for everyone involved.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

LarryT said:


> I've always been scared to feed pinkies to my gals,don't want them thinking a hoglet is what's for dinner. Your video was very educating and funny as heck.


This is why I don't feed them to any of my moms/future moms. I have fed them to a couple males though.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, so I have some news, and it's pretty gross.

I went to check on her today, and she was running in her wheel. I went to go clean up some of the poop, and there was an especially large piece of poop. When I grabbed it with a tissue and looked at it more carefully, it was in the shape of... the pinkie. 

I don't think Donna chewed the pinkie enough for it to be digested.... I don't know what to think if this. Do I have to precut the pinkie, or did I not defrost it long enough? Should I not feed her pinkies anymore. 

Should I take a photo of the poop to show you all?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

O_O

Maybe it hadn't defrosted for long enough?

I don't know what to tell you.

But omg I hope no one needs to see a pic of that >_< haha


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

:lol: I kind of want to take a photo of it just because it's so gross and I think it's funny to gross other people out. 

*wink wink





*hint: be careful reading this thread from now on. :twisted:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know what to tell you. That's really gross though. 

Both my girls had normal poops after they had eaten their pinkies. Maybe she just didn't chew on it? I know my girls were chewing on it a lot.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I took a second look at it in better light. It's definitely the pinkie poop. It looks digested on the outside, but I'm sure it might have been fully digested in the middle. I don't have the balls to check.
I probably didn't defrost it long enough. I'll make sure of that next time. The box said soak in warm water for 10 minutes: I'm doing that for 15 minutes in a little bit warmer water.


----------

